# Need advice on a console purchase



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 16, 2014)

So i got a PS3 slim last week and it was fine till now and its stopped wroking altogether. I'm in the process of getting a full refund and plan to buy one new rather than used so which version would you guys recommend i purchase? Is the super slim any better or should i just get another regular slim? Are there any issues with the super slim?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seeing that you are getting back a full refund, try another one.  People don't seem to like the super slim for various reasons.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 16, 2014)

I've had my slim since they first released and its still going strong.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2014)

How long are you willing to wait for the new PS3 model revision?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 16, 2014)

Well i have 11 games i bought this past week just sitting here so i'd rather get a new console as soon as possible.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I've had my slim since they first released and its still going strong.





Notkenpachi said:


> Using first gen 60 gigs PS3. Still works perfectly.



I just knew I'd see these posts.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2014)

Notkenpachi said:


> Posts about functioning PS3? In a thread about malfunctioning PS3?
> You must be a fucking prophet son.



The man purchased the same console type that one such gentleman said was still going strong.....for him.

How is that helpful information sir?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 16, 2014)

Indeed sir. I appreciate you taking the time to post but you didn't really answer my question which was which model should i purchase. Unless i was supposed to infer by the good gentleman stating his slim still works that thats the one to go with?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Indeed sir. I appreciate you taking the time to post but you didn't really answer my question which was which model should i purchase. Unless i was supposed to infer by the good gentleman stating his slim still works that thats the one to go with?



If a console has a 80% fail rate you would still see the other 20% saying that their console is fine.  It doesn't really answer the question or make you any more comfortable about a purchase does it?

The only thing you can really go by is failure rate and *I* haven't seen the PS3 slims have such a high rate of failure compared to the fat counterpart hence why i told you to try another one i.e slim since they gave you back the full refund.

Make sure you get a warranty though for a decent period of time. That would also help.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> If a console has a 80% fail rate you would still see the other 20% saying that their console is fine.  It doesn't really answer the question or make you any more comfortable about a purchase does it?
> 
> The only thing you can really go by is failure rate and *I* haven't seen the PS3 slims have such a high rate of failure compared to the fat counterpart hence why i told you to try another one i.e slim since they gave you back the full refund.
> 
> Make sure you get a warranty though for a decent period of time. That would also help.



Yeah i think i'm just gonna go that route then. Only annoying thing is purchasing one new will cost me an extra ?50 but if it ensures that it would at least not break down immediately i think it'll be worth it. Also a warranty would be ideal too since i was lucky the seller on amazon was kind enough to offer a refund as sometimes they don't in my experience. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> The man purchased the same console type that one such gentleman said was still going strong.....for him.
> 
> How is that helpful information sir?



He was asking for our opinions, my ps3 slim is still going strong, which denotes thats the one he should go with.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> He was asking for our opinions, *my ps3 slim is still going strong, *which denotes thats the one he should go with.



His PS3 slim malfunctioned.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2014)

I recommend getting the PS2 compatible PS3 so you can play PS1/PS2 games.

This is the 60 gb model


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I recommend getting the PS2 compatible PS3 so you can play PS1/PS2 games.
> 
> This is the 60 gb model



The ps2 games i would want already have HD collections though so theres not really an issue in that department.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> His PS3 slim malfunctioned.



Does that change anything? I'm saying he should stick with the slim, something breaking after a week has nothing with it being a slim, it has to do with it being a defunct unit.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Does that change anything? I'm saying he should stick with the slim, something breaking after a week has nothing with it being a slim, it has to do with it being a defunct unit.



And you saying your PS3 slim works fine speaks nothing to the success rate of the model.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 17, 2014)

I've had a look around all my usual places online and most stores i usually buy from and am having a hard time finding a regular slim that isn't used. For the Super Slim though, the best deal for a new one i've found is a 500gb Super Slim that comes with Gran Turismo 6 and The Last of Us for ?200. Would you be able to link me to any place that details the specific pitfalls of the Super Slim?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2014)

Being a cheap plastic piece of crap that costs as much as the more durable slim?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> And you saying your PS3 slim works fine speaks nothing to the success rate of the model.



The point Xiammes is making is that the guys system breaking after 1 week simply says it was a defective system and speaks nothing to the overall longevity of slim PS3s as a whole.

Most slim PS3s are not defective and are still running.  The slim PS3 doesn't have a high defect rate and is considered a safe buy.

Now, the super slim?  I don't know much about it, hell don't even know much about the slim as my launch 60 GB is still going strong.  All I know though is that both the slim and the super slim have a lower defect rate than the fat PS3.  Though people often have a hate for the super slim, though I don't know why, probably because of how cheap and plasticy it looks (though the disc tray is something I have heard a lot of complaints about feeling really cheap)


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Being a cheap plastic piece of crap that costs as much as the more durable slim?



Would you recommend i get a regular slim used cause i can't find one new that costs a decent amount cause most retailers are setting prices way too high for me to afford. I might as well buy a ps4 cause some of them are basically charging that much.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2014)

PS4 can't play those games you already have.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2014)

I'd say get the regular slim PS3. If you're buying it brand new you should have zero problems. Mine is still going great after 4 years. The used one you bought was probably just defective. What exactly happened to it?

However, if the price is really too high for a regular slim, just get a super slim.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 18, 2014)

I wasn't aware that the PS3 slim had a high rate of failure. Guess I've been lucky. Sorry for your loss, OP.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'd say get the regular slim PS3. If you're buying it brand new you should have zero problems. Mine is still going great after 4 years. The used one you bought was probably just defective. *What exactly happened to it?*
> 
> However, if the price is really too high for a regular slim, just get a super slim.



The thing just basically shorted out it seems. One day i'm playing as normal then the next the thing won't turn on. Most likely it was a power issue but i don't know much else beyond that.



Canute87 said:


> PS4 can't play those games you already have.



Yeah i know i was just being a tad hyperbolic


----------

